# W2 substitute required for US expats that paper-file?



## MM1234 (Apr 8, 2021)

I have to paper-file my taxes this year. I understand that if you online file, it is not a requirement to attach your W2's to your return.
However, if you paper-file, typically you staple your W-2 to the front of your 1040. As I'm an expat without a proper W-2, do I need to fill out form 4852 (substitute for form W-2) and staple it to the front of my 1040 when mailing it in??


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Form 4852 is only for cases where a US employer fails to provide their employee with a W-2.

You do not have to attach anything to "justify" the foreign income you are reporting.


----------

